# Law Enforcement and the Criminal Justice Degree - So you wanna be a cop?



## the42cop (Aug 15, 2016)

Law Enforcement and the Criminal Justice Degree - So you wanna be a cop?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Good advice.


----------

